# We're off to New Zealand



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

After much research, planning and saving of pennies it is now only 2 days to go before our Motorhome tour of New Zealand South Island. Fly on Saturday from Manchester to Christchurch via Singapore. Hotel for 2 nights in Christchurch then pick up our van for 16 nights tour. 

Will do report & photo's when we return

Trevor & Julie


----------



## silverwing (Sep 5, 2006)

*New Zealand Trip*

Have a great time, did NZ top to bottom 5yrs ago.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

trevorf said:


> Will do report & photo's when we return


Just make sure you do, T&J, and make us dead jealous 

Safe and exciting journeys.

Gerald


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Have a safe trip- will be interested in your account


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi Trevor and Julie,

Lynda and I are off to NZ,via 2 nights in Singapore, the following Friday (2nd March)for a month. We will be in a Rav4 and doing B&B. Starting in Christchurch and finishing in Auckland. I'll put a MHF sticker in the windscreen.

Keith
Aaronsdad


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*NZ*

Greetings,

Bon Voyage Trevor and Julie, keep up updated of your epics!


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Keith



> Lynda and I are off to NZ,via 2 nights in Singapore, the following Friday (2nd March)for a month. We will be in a Rav4 and doing B&B. Starting in Christchurch and finishing in Auckland. I'll put a MHF sticker in the windscreen.


We will look out for a RAV4, also take spare MHF sticker with us and put in window of our Apollo hire van.

Trevor & Julie


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi You Two. Daughter lorraine says its very hot out there at the moment. When you are out use plenty of sun block, grandaughter recently got sunburnt on a cloudy day. don't underestimate it.
Have a great time.
Sid & Shirley


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Sid & Shirley

Thanks for the warning. We had heard the sun can be a bit strong there, something to do with a hole in the Ozone layer :roll: 

Just checked the on line weather for Christchurch, 24C and sunny for early next week - Yippee.

Trevor


----------

